# Redlands Classic



## Tumbleweed (Jun 6, 2005)

Anyone participating in / attending the Redlands Classic? TT was today. Any news on the results would be appreciated.

Tomorrow are the always exciting criteriums (men and women). Sunday is the road race.

Mens' teams look to be the "B" teams; but the womens' teams look to be loaded with top riders. 

The GF and I are making a weekend of the event. Watching the races and visiting a few historical sites - invariably most historical sites we visits are bars.


----------

